# Storm Chasers special "Tornado Rampage 2011" May 22



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

For fans of Storm Chasers on Discovery channel, there will be a special on May 22 with coverage of the April 27 tornados (almost 200 that day.) My SP for Storm Chasers didn't pick up this ep since it has a different name than the regular series.


----------



## exegesis48 (Jan 14, 2007)

Knowing this is coming on is the first time my wife has actually complained about us canceling cable.


----------

